# Webcam to watch your boat -- Done! And how-to.



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's been a long road on this one. As most of you know, we kept our boat in the water this winter. It's been a blast, sailing with other SN members in both beautiful days and freezing-spray nights.

But I've worried about the boat each cold night, and several times I've driven the 30 minutes to see her in the evening mid-week. On the way there, I've wondered if the engine will be frozen, cracked and broken. IT's been a real worry.

The marina moved the boat once. (They warned me a week ahead of time.) They plugged her in, but did not not turn the dock-side circuit breaker on. She went for a few days that way. I found a cold boat, but it was late fall and not freezing out yet. She was ok.

---

So I've struggled to find a way to monitor the boat. I finally bought a webcam off eBay and set it up in our TV room at home, testing it out. Today I installed it on the boat. It took a couple calls to try and get the marina's Internet company to set up port-forwarding, so we could call-up the webcam from anywhere on the Internet. It turns out that they couldn't do that. So I went with Plan B.

Plan B was to have the webcam send a snapshot to my ftp server evey 5 minutes. I tested it out with it set to send a picture every 10 seconds at first, to make sure it was working.

So without futher ado, here is the snapshot from inside the boat, taken moments ago.









Note the space heater's light is on. Time to rest easy. Yeah!

You can also see the freezer-type thermometer in the foreground, on the post. The red needle on the thermometer is not visible in the camera's infrared mode, so I taped a small bit of electrical tape to the needle. The left side of the tape is accurate. There is also a piece of black tape on the dial at 32 degrees. The right side of that peice of tape is the accurate side. So when the two pieces of tape meet, it's 32 degrees.









Besides the space heater, there's a 75 watt bilge-type heater in the engine compartment and a light bulb securely mounted in the forward head. And as of today, there's a small fan moving air around.

Here's the latest snap shot, since it's taken me a few minutes to write this.









Not a lot going on, right? It's perfect. In reality, I see the date and time that the picture was put on the ftp site, so I can tell if the transmissions stop (and drive to the boat as soon as possible).

Setting this up was not easy. I'll have to make that a separate post. This one is getting long enough. Here's a sneak peak at the setup.









Regards,
Brad


----------



## RocketScience (Sep 8, 2008)

Great idea. I'll be looking forward to your 'nuts and bolts' follow-up on this.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's the setup. I used the Bullet2HP to connect to the marina's wifi. The Bullet is setup with the laptop. You could also skip the Bullet and connect a wireless router to the marina's wifi. You might actually be able to skip the router instead and connect the Bullet directly to the webcam after the webcam is setup.









The laptop is then disconnected from the Bullet and the Bullet is connected immediately to the Internet port on the router.









With the laptop also connected to the router, the laptop is used to setup the webcam.

As long as the marina receives a packet from the router (the webcam) every x minutes, the marina will keep the logged-in session active. (I don't know what x is. I have the webcam sending an image every 5 minutes, that's frequent enough.) When I go sailing, it will disconnect. So when I get back, I'll connect the laptop to the Bullet, re-login and then move the wire back to the router.

The Bullet is powered from the house bank, so if the boat's power cable gets disconnected and then reconnected, the (logged-in) wifi connection is preserved. If it's kept disconnected, there won't be any updated snapshots, so I'll know there is a problem and go.

If the power goes out (and is then restored), the camera goes to center (up-down and left-right both). So you have to make sure your camera is centered on the thing you want to see. Or get a webcam that doesn't pan and tilt.

I could go into more details on the setup if anyone wants.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## RocketScience (Sep 8, 2008)

Great illustration. I think I got it, but I'll PM with any questions if I have any.


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

Really neat idea!

If you want to take it up a notch you might consider using a arduino or similar Open Source processing unit.

The arduino uses 5v at 5mA. (Nothing)
You can also use a temperature sensor with it if you wish and of course interface it with the the net quite easily.

Twittering Laser Tripwire with Webcam Capture

Your approach seems much easier on the DIY side though! 
Kudos on a great write up!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

How do you deal with unreliable wi-fi connections? If my laptop doesn't see its primary network for a period of time, it simply goes offline and doesn't attept to reconnect when the network comes up? Its a mac, so pc behavior may be different.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One of the issues with doing this, especially if you're traveling or cruising, is that the firewall or router that you connect the boat to the internet with has to have ports opened to allow the video feed to pass through. Without this, it is basically a paperweight that uses electricity. 

I'd point out that many smartphones can install an application that allows you to monitor such a web-based camera from the phone. I use such an app to check server room security cameras and such.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

SD his system is basicly pushing an email out every five mins. it is no different than him send and email, no port issues, as long as he has a connected wifi.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

scottyt said:


> SD his system is basicly pushing an email out every five mins. it is no different than him send and email, no port issues, as long as he has a connected wifi.


Yes, but not all web cams are capable of doing that. Some need to have ports forwarded through the router or firewall.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I woke up this morning and checked on the boat. It took 10 seconds.










I checked again this evening and I really felt that it save me an hour. I didn't have to drive to the marina to check on the boat.

.

This particular webcam can do both ftp transfers and emails. I know it can send out a snapshot every x seconds, not sure about doing that with email, but it can send emails when motion is sensed. (I got a fan and a hanging piece of plastic ready but then discovered that I didn't need motion to send to an ftp site.) I ought to check on that, since getting an email every hour from the boat is easier then everyone setting up an ftp site.

Here's what I bought: Lonestar Wireless IP Camera PAN/TILT Cell Phone View - eBay (item 280488024079 end time Jan-27-11 14:38:51 PST)










By the way, the marina's Internet people are going to consider providing inbound network connections, so you could have a fully functioning webcam.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Well done Brad. As you know I have issues sending emails with pictures! Hugo


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

There are ways to get to the boat without the port forwarding. The setup depends on having a proxy someplace. For serveral year I used the ultravnc repeater. It was a chore to setup but it worked for years.
Now I use gotomypc, expensive but easy.
If you left an ebay notebook on the boat you could just connect to it with gotomypc or one of its clones.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

Some cameras have apps that indicate bilge pump failure. Heres what that looks like! 
Someone who has access to your boat or laptop could play some really mean practical jokes!:laugher Sorry...my dark side coming out. 
Nice job. Should provide peace of mind. I worry about my boat, and we don't even have the temperature issues!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Does your laptop have a webcam built in? I'm thinking of just using VNC with my Macbook on my boat and activating the isight camera....


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

davidpm said:


> There are ways to get to the boat without the port forwarding. The setup depends on having a proxy someplace. For serveral year I used the ultravnc repeater. It was a chore to setup but it worked for years.
> Now I use gotomypc, expensive but easy.
> If you left an ebay notebook on the boat you could just connect to it with gotomypc or one of its clones.


David,

Good idea on gotomypc. I've use it myself to connect to other PCs. I don't have an extra laptop on the boat though.

Not sure what ultravnc is.

I've heard about somehting called "tunnelling over port 80". I wonder if we could use that to connect to webcams.

(Didn't go sailing this past weekend. Was too busy getting the webcam setup. I'll have to do a make-up this week I guess.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Bene505 said:


> Not sure what ultravnc is.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Addons - UltraVNC: Remote Support Software, Remote Support tool,Remote Desktop Control, Remote Access Software, PC Remote Control

It is just a fork of the venerable vnc.

Your current solution as the advantage keeping a log so you can see when the setup fails.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

davidpm said:


> There are ways to get to the boat without the port forwarding. The setup depends on having a proxy someplace. For serveral year I used the ultravnc repeater. It was a chore to setup but it worked for years.
> Now I use gotomypc, expensive but easy.
> If you left an ebay notebook on the boat you could just connect to it with gotomypc or one of its clones.


Sorry, but most of these would require some sort of port forwarding on the router, since the incoming request would have to be delivered to the computer.

Also, a proxy server really doesn't help in most cases.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> Sorry, but most of these would require some sort of port forwarding on the router, since the incoming request would have to be delivered to the computer.
> 
> Also, a proxy server really doesn't help in most cases.


SD, the entire point of GoToMyPC is that you don't need port forwarding. I'm not certain how it works, but if I had to guess, I'd say that it maintains an outgoing connection to a GoToMyPC server at all times, so when you connect to the service, it uses that existing connection. No need to establish a connection into the computer. I also suspect this is why it gives nightmares to IT departments everywhere -- it's a huge security risk for a company if their employees can open up connections like that without approval from IT.


----------



## ThereBePirates (Oct 31, 2010)

Please tell me your boat interior isn't purple!?

Would make my day if it was.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

So... with a 30 minute drive to the marina, what do you do if the camera send back a snapshot of your space heater having a meltdown at 11 pm?

Don't get me wrong, the camera is a smashing idea. The space heater, well...


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes,
I noticed the firestarter too! Over Christmas I cut the cord end off my father-in-laws heater, as it was ready to burst into flames. Then I cut the end of the extension cord, as it too was ready to burn. Finally I tossed the outlet strip it was plugged into because that too was smoking! My brother-in-law brought new cord ends and we made up new cords while others opened presents. I've had to cut the cord ends off of two of my own heaters too.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've spent hours around that heater and noticed no issues. It is plugged into a power strip with a 15 amp breaker. So it's close to tripping. Any short will trip it. The boat's circuit breaker for all outlets is 16 amps. How is it different from being at our house?

Can one set the heater on low to increase safety? Of course then I'd need two of them.

Are the West Marine heaters any better?









Regards,
Brad
P.S. Interior is not purple. Not sure why it looks that way.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I keep warm a lot of product warm at work with electric heat bands that have a 500/1000/1500 watt range switch and a thermostat 

At 1000 watts the plug and outlet last pretty much forever at 1500 watts you gotta keep a carefully look and change a lot of plugs 

We don't run above 1000 watts anymore  which works out well with the 80% rule on circuits


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Tom. I'll switch the heater to low power next time I'm on the boat. I don't think the circuit breaker can handle 2 space heaters on low. 

We also have a 70 watt bilge-type heater in the engine compartment. That's the one that matters the most. It's plugged into the same outlet as the webcam. And we have a 75 watt light bulb that's securely mounted.

Of course, if I put the salon heater on low, the bottled water and beer might freeze.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Brad,

The problem with those space heaters is that when they run over 80% of the breaker capacity, they don't trip the breaker but the breaker guts, and the wiring get hot enough to melt. It's what we call "boiling the frog". Also, the key difference, is that at home, you're close enough to shut the heater off, smother the fire, call the fire department, etc. Your boat is 30 minutes away, and the staff may be gone for the evening.  

The analogy being, that if you place a frog in a pot of warm water, and slowly turn up the heat over time, the frog will boil alive and not even realize it until it's too late.

A space heater with a thermostat is a safer alternative because you can set it on high, and dial it down so that it cycles on and off, preventing the cable and the breaker from "boiling". 

When I was experimenting with charging equipment for my electric car, I melted down a few charging cables by running them over the 80% threshold.

On my boat instead of running a space heater, I just place 75 watt worklights in a couple of strategic spots. This keeps the bilge warm and dry, and the thru-hulls warm so that water doesn't freeze inside of them. It doesn't make the cabin habitable for human beings, but it does protect the equipment.

I apologize if I came off as being a smart-assed know-it-all, that wasn't my intent. I've really enjoyed your posts, and I'd hate to see anything happen to your boat.


----------



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

If you want to cut down on the web traffic and get instant access to your pictures you might consider setting up a simple web server like apache and having that server send an email every hour or so of just the ip address. Then on demand you can call up that ip address and look at your boat at that moment. 

The idea of a smart phone doing this is interesting. Android phones do not need to have a sim card to work with wi-fi. I wonder if there is a app that would do this. You could then buy an old generation. A Nexus One is about 300. You could even take flash pictures if the app allowed it.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bubble,

Thanks for the advice and your concern. I will definitely make a change when I'm next on the boat. (Low power setting.)

How concerned do I have to be about our thru-hulls. Since they are below the water line, I'm figuring they are ok as-is, without any heat on the inside. (We have 22 thru-hulls. Yes, 22.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

allene222 said:


> If you want to cut down on the web traffic and get instant access to your pictures you might consider setting up a simple web server like apache and having that server send an email every hour or so of just the ip address. Then on demand you can call up that ip address and look at your boat at that moment.
> 
> The idea of a smart phone doing this is interesting. Android phones do not need to have a sim card to work with wi-fi. I wonder if there is a app that would do this. You could then buy an old generation. A Nexus One is about 300. You could even take flash pictures if the app allowed it.


Allene,

The marina's internet set-up does not allow any inbound requests. I could set it up to send a snapshot every 1 hour instead, but I like getting the fresh update, and the images are only 22K in size.

There is a service called DDNS that will give you a virtual dedicated IP address, by the way. It just won't work at the marina. I do have a Plan B. If it works, you will be able to connect to the webcam, pan/tilt, and check out the interior of the boat.

Good idea on the droid not needing wifi. I have something that I'm building for the Droid, not ready to talk about it yet though. Still have a bunch of work to do on it.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

For you, just the usual caution (double-clamped, keep them closed, etc).

For me? Mine are 42 year-old gate valves, mounted on soggy wooden doughnuts. One is siezed open, and the other is siezed shut. They are fragile, to say the least. That's why I keep 'em warm so that water doesn't freeze inside the bodies and blow the valve hat off, or split the thru-hull body.

It is my intention to haul out in the spring and replace them. Thank God I only have 2 instead of 22. :laugher


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bene-

DynDNS and the related services DO NOT GIVE YOU A VIRTUAL DEDICATED IP ADDRESS. They give you a dedicated URL (xxxx.dyndns.org) or something similar that points to whatever IP address your router or device is at. The router or device MUST SUPPORT DYNDNS addressing. However, it won't work if you're behind a firewall or router at the marina.

The main advantage of using DYNDNS is for people who want to host a server at home or their office but do not pay the extra charge most ISPs levy for a dedicated IP address. So they are on a dynamic address that may change periodically, but using the DYNDNS service via their router, they can get to their server regardless of how the ISP has changed their IP address.

IP Addresses, currently using IP V4, are very finite, and limited to a format of w.x.y.z, where each is a number between 0-255. However some numbers and subnets are restricted in their use.

For instance, any IP address that starts with a 192.168.x.y is a "private" address space network and generally behind a router or a firewall. In the case of such an address, the subnet would be 192.168.x, the network address would be 192.168.x.0 and the broadcast address would be 192.168.x.255. The gateway address, usually the router or firewall, would often be located at 192.168.x.1, and the network would support up to 253 devices (256-3 (network, gateway and broadcast)). This would be considered a class C subnet. 



Bene505 said:


> Allene,
> 
> The marina's internet set-up does not allow any inbound requests. I could set it up to send a snapshot every 1 hour instead, but I like getting the fresh update, and the images are only 22K in size.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Bene

I gotta believe that of those 22 valves you cant need more than 4 or 5 to use the boat in winter and the others could be shut and winterized

Whats really needed beyond the motor and a 5 gallon bucket to pee in during the really cold times


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks SD for that clarification.

Tom -- I have all of them closed except for the engine raw water, dripless shaft, and one other one that is stubborn. I didn't antifreeze any of them because it's salt water in them and they are below the water line.

I don't like the smell of antifreeze, but perhaps I should go around and put antifreeze in them?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bene—

Given the depth of this cold snap, I'd dump some antifreeze around them just in case.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Bene-
> 
> Given the depth of this cold snap, I'd dump some antifreeze around them just in case.


Put antifreeze in them, right?

OK.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess there not all created equal BUT mine have drain plugs you can remove when the valve is closed to get the water out of the ball area


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

Back to your little heater, I also have one I use, it has a thermostat and a low setting. Yours looks to be sitting on some carpet, so unless it is asbestos, it might be better to use another surface. Mine is on a large tempered glass cutting board with insulated feet.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Baboon,

I want the rug to stop the heater from walking, especially over to a wall where it could heat the wood intensely. The fan does not really vibrate the heater, but I feel more comfortable knowing that it will be exactly where I put it.

All -- the heater is now on low. By the way, with it on high, the plug was not hot and the circuit breaker was not hot.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A silicone trivet mat would do much the same and present far less a fire risk.  Just saying...


Bene505 said:


> Baboon,
> 
> I want the rug to stop the heater from walking, especially over to a wall where it could heat the wood intensely. The fan does not really vibrate the heater, but I feel more comfortable knowing that it will be exactly where I put it.
> 
> ...


----------



## glmark (May 14, 2010)

I like everything about this set up except that space heater. Experience has taught me that those little boxes always fail and despite all the safety switches, I think that they are a fire hazard when left unattended. I use one of those thermostat controlled oil filled electric heaters when I will not be in the same room with the heater. Yes they are big and ugly, but have an adjustable thermostat and 3 power settings. I've used one in my cold bathroom for 5 years. If you need a fan to move hot air around, buy a fan. It will be much less susceptible to clogging than the little one in the heater.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

glmark said:


> I like everything about this set up except that space heater. Experience has taught me that those little boxes always fail and despite all the safety switches, I think that they are a fire hazard when left unattended. I use one of those thermostat controlled oil filled electric heaters when I will not be in the same room with the heater. Yes they are big and ugly, but have an adjustable thermostat and 3 power settings. I've used one in my cold bathroom for 5 years. If you need a fan to move hot air around, buy a fan. It will be much less susceptible to clogging than the little one in the heater.


An alternative solution. Love it. Thanks.

By the way, Hugo and I checked some of the thru-hulls last night. They were at 34.6 degrees on a very cold night. Seems the ice eater has warm-ish water flowing past the boat.

We did not go sailing -- the fairway was solid ice. 4 inches thick right behind the boat. Guess I need an outside webcam so I know when the next sailing session can be.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

glmark said:


> I like everything about this set up except that space heater. Experience has taught me that those little boxes always fail and despite all the safety switches, I think that they are a fire hazard when left unattended. I use one of those thermostat controlled oil filled electric heaters when I will not be in the same room with the heater. Yes they are big and ugly, but have an adjustable thermostat and 3 power settings. I've used one in my cold bathroom for 5 years. If you need a fan to move hot air around, buy a fan. It will be much less susceptible to clogging than the little one in the heater.


Last night I implemented the sage advice from glmark and others.

The "better heater" is now in place and the previous one brought home. This heater has been in use for a few years at home and I baby sat it last night for a few hours with it set on "high" (1500 watts). Actually, I was working on a head and I was drying the bilge with a small shop vac.

Now the heater is set on 900 watts.

There is also a separate fan blowing on it from above and behind it. You can see it clipped to the "wall", right behind the thermometer.

Thank you very much for the advice.










Regards,
Brad


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Good move Bene ! 
I have used those oil filled type heaters over the years on MAX or months at a time without issue ..when in Mich & Tex not much need out here in Az


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good, now you're below the 80% rating on the circuit breaker...and at a much safer place with regards to your boat.


Bene505 said:


> Last night I implemented the sage advice from glmark and others.
> 
> The "better heater" is now in place and the previous one brought home. This heater has been in use for a few years at home and I baby sat it last night for a few hours with it set on "high" (1500 watts). Actually, I was working on a head and I was drying the bilge with a small shop vac.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Good, now you're below the 80% rating on the circuit breaker...and at a much safer place with regards to your boat.


Thanks SD.

(By the way, the other heater was already powered down to the lower setting. Implemented that change on the next visit to the boat after getting that advice.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bene505 said:


> Thanks SD.
> 
> (By the way, the other heater was already powered down to the lower setting. Implemented that change on the next visit to the boat after getting that advice.)
> 
> ...


 Don't want to hear that a Bene505 burned to the waterline in the news.


----------



## Rick486 (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a cool solution but there is an alternative solution if you have a land line telephone connection at your marina. There are remote monitoring systems which will monitor power and temperature, then call your cell phone if temp drops below whatever you choose to be the "emergency" temp. I use one of these and the cost is around $300.00. Only thing is it needs a telephone line.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rick486 said:


> This is a cool solution but there is an alternative solution if you have a land line telephone connection at your marina. There are remote monitoring systems which will monitor power and temperature, then call your cell phone if temp drops below whatever you choose to be the "emergency" temp. I use one of these and the cost is around $300.00. Only thing is it needs a telephone line.


Brad probably could have done this, but then he'd lose geek points... WiFi is so much geekier a solution.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

And I'm in for less than a hundred bucks. Once I get some of the technical problems solved, I'll be able to help anyone put a fully controllable webcam on their boat. Or for the less technically savvy, maybe offer it for cheap or something. 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Any update Brad? I'm intrigued because 
a) i'd like to do this myself
b) i'd like to set one of these at our club sailing facility for marketing purposes.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

night0wl,

I'm currently on the boat connected to OptimumWiFi through the same long-distance WiFi setup as shown at the start of this thread. I actually have a local Wireless Access Point (local WiFi) installed behind the nav station's switches. So for all the ipods etc. on board we connect to that local WiFi. OptimumWiFi is included with my cable service. It works with the flick of a switch in Port Washington, Port Jefferson and now "out east". They have a presence in a lot of places. Not sure if it will work in Block Island, Nantuckett, etc. I'll have to report on that as we visit other places.

I also have the same webcam providing 5 minute snapshots to ftp, and emails whenever there is motion. It's all up and working and reliable. The long range WiFi, Wireless Access Point, and webcam are all wired to the same switch. I went to the Blue Sea Systems website and sprung for the switch label to sum it all up. How nice is this??










Regards,
Brad


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

cool!!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just did Facetime from the boat for the first time. It was excellent. We registered the ipod touch 4 we have and called someone on land. Gave him a visual tour and everything. Excellent technology!

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump, since another thread was getting close to this topic.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

This is definitely the best thread for webcam stuff.

Do you have any dashcam footage of the De-Poopinator, Bene?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

*"Intruder" on board*

Yesterday I got an emailed alarm from the boat. There was an "intruder" on board.









(added the rectangle for his privacy)

I took a look at the attached pictures and discovered... it was the marina manager. They hauled me back out yesterday.

Pretty nice that it all worked.

This is right up there with when I got the bilge pump alarm a couple weeks ago, when they splashed us to launch a boat we were blocking.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

That is awesome! This is going on my "to do" list, though not at #1 priority.


----------

